# My first real bonehead winemaking moment



## smurfe (May 8, 2007)

I just made my first real majorwine making mistake. I just basically ruined a batch by not paying attention and getting in a hurry. I am way behind in bottling so I decided to bottle a few batches tonight.I got done and was cleaning up and when I put my carboys up I realized what I thought was the last carboy I just bottled was still sitting on the counter. I had grabbed the wrong carboy and bottled my batch of MM Port which is still in the oaking stage. 


I thought I was bottling a batch of Raspberry. When I got to the bottom of the carboy I noticed the oak cubes. I actually thought I had over oaked the Raspberry by forgetting to rack the wine when I added oak to it. I tasted it and thought it tasted nasty for a raspberry. About 5 minutes later I realized what I had done.


Just wanted to post this as a reminder to not get in a hurry, relax and have fun making wine. I might of had a chance to save this kit but I was so mad I threw it all in the dumpster, bottles and all. Live and learn I guess. Now if I can just figure out which is which with the 2 carboys that the tags fell off of when I moved. One is a Woodbridge Cab and the other a Crushendo Super Tuscan. I am pretty sure which is which but not 100% positive. Murphy's Law. Trust me, it works particularly when your name is Murphy


----------



## Wade E (May 8, 2007)

Where is this dumpster you speak of as Ill be dropping by tonight!




As for all your hard work going in the dumpter-



!!!!!!!


----------



## PolishWineP (May 8, 2007)

Smurfe!



I'm so sad to hear of the death of your wine. I'll try to bring you a treat at WineStock.


----------



## bmorosco (May 8, 2007)

Dumpster diving at midnight!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angell Wine (May 8, 2007)

We will send flowers to the funeral. Sorry about the loss.


----------



## docbee (May 8, 2007)

Ouch!!!!






Now that you have had a chance to cool down mightI suggest going back to the dumpster and rescue what can be rescued. It didn't do anything wrong and the price you paid for the kit certainly screams "Rescue Me!!!" SorryI would sing the tune for you but that would probably put you back in a bad mood.


Really though, sorry for the bonehead moment.I can't imagine how aggravatedI would have been at myself if I did that. If it can't be rescued the Port lived a short and productive life


----------



## JimCook (May 8, 2007)

So here's a newbie question about this - if you did bottle the wine and it was in oaking, what would be the problem with popping the corks and putting the port back into the carboy? Or is it more the complication of finding the correct carboy?


- Jim


----------



## Waldo (May 9, 2007)

Bummer smurf...but we all do make mistakes podner!!


----------



## smurfe (May 9, 2007)

JimCook said:


> So here's a newbie question about this - if you did bottle the wine and it was in oaking, what would be the problem with popping the corks and putting the port back into the carboy? Or is it more the complication of finding the correct carboy?
> 
> 
> - Jim




Jim, I might of been able to do this and probably could of done this but there were a few things that kept me from doing that such as addingmore sweetener and more vanilla. Plus I was just really PO'd. I had been bottling for 3-4 hours and was very grouchy. Bottling is my least favorite part of winemaking. Normally I would of done just what you suggested and started operating in Major Experiment Mode.


----------



## scotty (May 9, 2007)

Shame it was a MM kit. Ill bet we could have the longest thread ever if we all start talking about mistakes we make.


Way Too much tannin. 
Forgeting to stabilize before sweetning.
Leaving fruit out to be contaminated with vinegar bacteria.
Forgetting to sanitize the must
And the worst of all being ETC. ETC. ETC.


----------



## rgecaprock (May 9, 2007)

Smurfe, 
It must have been pretty clear for you not to notice. And those darn reds are hard to see anyway when racking and bottling. I think you were probably too tired to be bottling so many after a long day of work. That is why I make sure all my concentrationon bottling ison a Sat. or Sun. when all I have to do is forget about work, have a few glasses and take my time. Hope your wine dumping wasn't too hasty.........but at the same time it must be nice to haveso many wines going that you have enough to loose track of....Hope you are feeling better this morning with a new day



...................Ramona


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (May 9, 2007)

Carboy Good....Dumpster Bad


----------



## rgecaprock (May 9, 2007)

LOL


----------



## Randy1 (May 9, 2007)

Sorry for your loss smurfe. Just remember: if you're not making mistakes, you must not be doing anything.




I'll be moving back to St. Amant this weekend. Maybe we can get together the next time you bottle so you can show me how the pros do it (yes, I still think you're a pro, even though you make mistakes).


----------



## geocorn (May 9, 2007)




----------



## kutya (May 9, 2007)

bummer.... I'm with scotty, mistakes would fill this page, plus they are what makes us do better next time....


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 9, 2007)

Think I would have given it a chance....my sympathy


----------



## masta (May 9, 2007)

That really sucks and sorry to hear about the loss of a whole batch!


----------



## chevyguy65 (May 9, 2007)

our sympathy goes out to you!.....


----------



## Wade E (May 9, 2007)

Did you climb back in the dumpster yet and retrieve it after cooling
off! I can be a hot head at times like when my 3rd door wouldnt close
while in Capecod so I got mad and kicked a big dent in the side of my
truck and that still didnt work so I punched the truck and took out the
side window also! HUH!










1/2 an hour later I felt like doing the same thing to myself and have
made it an example to take it easy and count to whatever # it takes to
chill out!


----------



## PeterZ (May 9, 2007)

Smurfe, if that's your first really bonehead move, you are way ahead of the rest of us.

Remember Murphy's Corollary #3: If everything seems to be going will, you've obviously overlooked somethig.


----------



## Bill B (May 9, 2007)

Sorry my friend. 
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------



## jobe05 (May 9, 2007)

Come'on Smurf.... these guys are saying you threw it out......


SAY IT AINT SO MAN.................


SAY YOU DIDN"T DO IT............................


Tell these guys what a great winemaker you really are, how did you save this batch?


----------



## smurfe (May 12, 2007)

Sorry to say but yes I dumped it. I am very anal retentive and for a first batch of a particular varietal it has to be done exactly by the directions so I have a base to compare it to. It would of probably turned out funky anyway I am afraid. I was tweaking away when I realized whatI had done. I don't think it had a chance to be anything recognizable or decent. Not to worry though. I will make another and put big labels on the carboy.


----------



## Wade E (May 12, 2007)




----------



## jsmahoney (May 13, 2007)

Smurfe, Sorry to hear of your bottling episode. I cryed right with you.


----------



## scotty (May 13, 2007)

I have never made any mistakes


----------



## trashy (May 13, 2007)

I am sorry to hear of the passing of your batch of wine. My heartfelt condolences. My next batch will have a piece of black tape on all bottle labels in memoriam.


----------

